

How to build a mobile friendly website Part 1 – Laying the foundation - apertoire
http://jbrodriguez.io/mobile-friendly-website-1/

======
vipulg
Very important now as from 21st Apr Google is changing it's algo for mobile
search. It will only show websites which are mobile friendly. Check your
website now - [https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/mobile-
friendly/](https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/mobile-friendly/)

